# Ninjan erlaubt!



## Swordfish999 (1. Oktober 2010)

Heute in Obsi 25 3D hat ein Spieler den Drachen geninjat. Daraufhin habe ich einen GM angeschrieben, der mir bestätigte, dass unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen ninjan erlaub ist.

GM: Hallo [Spieler-Name]! Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Ich bin Game Master [GM-Name]. Hast du Zeit über dein Ticket zu sprechen?
Spieler: Ja, gerne!
GM: Grüß dich [Spieler-Name]. Der Raidleader hat sich als Plündermeister selbst alles eingesteckt?
Spieler: Nein, nur den Drachen.
GM: Hattet ihr vorher eine Abmachung getroffen, wie die Beute verteilt werden soll?
Spieler: Nein, er hat nur geschrieben "lfm obsi 25 3d". Er hat sich nicht geäußert, wie der Loot verteilt wird.
GM: Hmm. Wenn keine konkrete Abmachung ausgemacht wurde, kann er natürlich die Beute so "verteilen" wie er es für richtig hält - im Zweifel leider auch in seine eigene Tasche.
Spieler: Das heißt ich mache nächste ID einen Raid auf und schreibe nur "lfm obsi 25 3d" und dann darf ich mir den Drachen "ninjan"?
GM: Es würde zumindest nicht gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen. Ob das ein sehr netter Zug ist, ist natürlich zu bezweifeln und auf dauer würde kein Spieler mehr mit dir mitgehen.
[...]

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist so, hättest gefragt wies mitm Drachen abläuft und er hätte eine Antwort gegeben wie FFA, dann hätte er auch was machen können... Ansonsten alles korrekt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

Diese Regel ist bekannt.

Es muss im Raidchat geschrieben werden, wie der Loot verteilt wird.

Einfach immer fordern, dass die Lootregeln im Chat gepostet werden.

Edit: typo


----------



## MewMewMewtu (1. Oktober 2010)

Also diese Blizz Politik.

Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas 
flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein Spiel...


----------



## Walton20 (1. Oktober 2010)

Solche Spieler sollte man ans Kreuz nageln..sry!


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Ninjan wie du es so schön nennst ist nicht erlaubt, allerdings darf ein Blizzard Gamemaster nur dann eingreifen wenn vorher eine explizite Lootverteilung in einem öffentlichen Channel (also Raidchannel/Gruppenchannel oder /1 /2) gepostet wurde, mit der alle Raidteilnehmer und die nicht noch vor "droppen" des Loots widerrufen wird.

Eine explizite Aussage wäre zB: "Der gesamte Loot wird an alle verwürfelt, die höchste Würfelzahl gewinnt. Jeder darf nur einmal würfeln."
Eine Aussage bei der nicht eingegriffen werden kann wäre zB.: "Der gesamte Loot ist FFA, alles wird verwürfelt" ...FFA ist nämlich explizit genug, jeder kann was anderes darunter verstehen und alles wird verwürfelt auch nicht, denn es wird nicht geasgt ob die höchste, die niedrigste, die schönste Zahl gewinnt


----------



## Kashia02 (1. Oktober 2010)

Seit Anbeginn der WoW-Zeit ist bekannt, dass die Lootverteilung in Schlachtzügen auf Vertrauensbasis existiert. Wenn es keine Abmachungen gibt muss man halt mit allem möglichen rechnen o0


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2010)

Gab es das Thema nicht erst vor kurzem hier?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

Immer diese Vergleiche....

Es gibt Regeln, die sind bekannt. Außderdem, wem sollte der GM denn den Drachen zukommen lassen? Jeden einzelnen Ansprechen, ihn bitten zu würfeln oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?


----------



## Lornorr (1. Oktober 2010)

sowas ist natürlich arg assozial.
jedoch kann dir ein gm nicht helfen, wenn er es nicht irgendwo nachlesen kann.

tut mir echt leid für dich... kann verstehen wie sauer du bist.

ich würde diesen spieler auf jeden fall meiden und meine gildis und freunde vor ihm warnen.


----------



## Blacknature (1. Oktober 2010)

Will main Fairness,geht man mit Freunden/Bekannten/Gildenmates. (Zumindest der PM der Gruppe)

Bei Randoms muss es vorher ausgemacht sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Oktober 2010)

Walton20 schrieb:


> Solche Spieler sollte man ans Kreuz nageln..sry!



... wegen eines Computerspiels?


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Blacknature schrieb:


> *Gildenmates*. (Zumindest der PM der Gruppe)
> 
> Bei Randoms muss es vorher ausgemacht sein.



Auch da kannst nicht sicher sein, ob nicht die Gier dann im Ernstfall über das Gildenverhältnis siegt


----------



## Nios (1. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein Spiel..ich würde meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden,mir um sowas Gedanken zu machen und schon garnicht drüber aufregen...


----------



## Rudi TD (1. Oktober 2010)

Das ist zwar 'ne doofe Situation, aber leider ist das eine bekannte Ausnutzung der Regeln.

Sieh's positiv, beim nächsten Mal wirst du mit Sicherheit nach den Loot-Regeln fragen... .



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> vordern



Es heißt "fordern", "vordern" ist veraltet.

(Mod geflamet, was für ein Tag.  )


----------



## Rudi TD (1. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ... wegen eines Computerspiels?



Hat es schon gegeben... . 

http://www.giga.de/features/storyarchiv/00117143-mord-wegen-online-game-chinese-toetet-fuer-ein-virtuelles-schwert/


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

@Rudi

Wo hab ich das bitte geschrieben?


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Dazu sind Gesetzte da.
Damit man nicht jedem Menschen ständig alles sagen muss.

Neuer Vergleich bitte/danke.


----------



## knochenhand (1. Oktober 2010)

für so etwas gibts für viele server ein privates forum, mit blacklist... diese personen haben dann nur noch spass nach einem transfer zbw namens änderung!^^

mfg


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Das ist keine Blizz Politik sondern schützt eben auch den PM, denn es gibt immer noch Fälle in denen sich 9 oder 24 Leute absprechen könnten um den PM zu Verleumden und ein ihm vielleicht rechtmäßig zustehendes Teil wird dann zumindest zerstört (wenn es schon kein anderer bekommt). Außerdem ist die Funktion Plündermeister dafür da, dass eben genau der Plündermeister bestimmt was mit dem Loot passiert. Wird vorher keine genaue (so genau und detailliert wie nur irgend wie möglich) Absprache getroffen, steht der Loot dem zu, dem der Plündermeister das Teil zuweist...und wenn er es selber ist


----------



## Tefunas (1. Oktober 2010)

ja is halt fies das er das macht, ich schätze mal das so asoziales verhalten auf dauer sich nicht rentieren wird, es gab mal auf shattrath nen char der hat jeden auf igno getan, ninjagelootet usw. den hat keiner mehr in nen raid eingeladen oder sonst was.

der größte fehler den du machen könntest wäre der, ihn im /2 anzuprangern, das sehen aber gms nicht mehr so locker


----------



## Dollohow (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Ganz genau. Das ist dann eine Straftat.

BTT: Ist schon bekannt seit dem es rnd Raids gibt. Kann man leider nichts dran machen.


----------



## Herr Hering (1. Oktober 2010)

selber schuld mehr gibts dazu nich zu sagen


----------



## Livien (1. Oktober 2010)

> Solche Spieler sollte man ans Kreuz nageln..sry!


.

Bitte lass es Ironie gewesen sein.


----------



## Andyoo (1. Oktober 2010)

wie schon geschrieben wurde is es eh bekannt und könnte jeder machen....
aber ich frage mich warum man immernoch so geil auf den drachen ist, man kommt doch sehr leicht an schönere und vorallem schnellere


----------



## xerkxes (1. Oktober 2010)

Machs einfach beim nächsten mal selber, wen kümmerts?


----------



## Azuran (1. Oktober 2010)

dazu gibts nur eins zusagen : * Das leben ist alles andere als einfach und gerecht *

ansonsten es is glaub shcon lange bekannt , solangs nicht festgelegt ist betseht auch kein recht drauf.


----------



## Manaori (1. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Rudi
> 
> Wo hab ich das bitte geschrieben?



Bin zwar nicht Rudi, aber mir ist es auch aufgefallen  Gleich in deinem ersten Post hier, Seite eins, Post Nummer drei oder vier, wenn ich nicht irre. Es ging darum, zu fordern, dass die Lootregeln gleich klar gestellt werden zu Beginn des Raids.


----------



## teppichleiste (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Das Baby ist auch dein Eigentum, der Drache gehört bis zur Lootverteilung niemandem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Rudi, aber mir ist es auch aufgefallen  Gleich in deinem ersten Post hier, Seite eins, Post Nummer drei oder vier, wenn ich nicht irre. Es ging darum, zu fordern, dass die Lootregeln gleich klar gestellt werden zu Beginn des Raids.


Stimmt, da war der Finger auf der falschen Taste. Ist korrigiert


----------



## Knallkörper (1. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Immer diese Vergleiche....
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, die sind bekannt. Außderdem, wem sollte der GM denn den Drachen zukommen lassen? Jeden einzelnen Ansprechen, ihn bitten zu würfeln oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?




Nein! Nur wenn die Regeln im /ra chat bestimmt wurden darf der GM in diesen gucken wer den höchsten Wurf hatte und schwupps der jenige hat dann Post mit was schönem drinnen!


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Wenn Du in den Urlaub fährst und dem nächstbesten Penner dem Du siehst dein Baby in die hand drückst dann gehörst Du (ungeachtet was die Person dann damit machst) in den Knast.


----------



## norp (1. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



pwnt


----------



## Deis (1. Oktober 2010)

Spaß gemacht, selber gelacht.
Tut jetzt fuer den Moment weh, aber fuers naechste Mal wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Manotis (1. Oktober 2010)

Tja blöd gelaufen 
Die Regel ist mir aber auch neu, macht aber zumindest aus finanzieller Sicht Sinn. Wozu sollten sie da hart durchgreifen mit z.B. banns? Damit könnten sie einen zahlenden Kunden vergraulen also lassen sie das wenns irgendwie geht


----------



## Petu (1. Oktober 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13516706066&sid=3

Da steht alles Wissenswerte und OT: Der GM hat richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Terlian (1. Oktober 2010)

Seit dem es diese Regeln gibt, kein anderes Verhalten von manchen Spielern erwartet, es werden eben auch weiter hin Lücken ausgenutzt, nur weil einige es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, dem Raidleiter ein einfaches "ja" vorher im Chat ab zu fordern.

Spieler: Wird um alles gewürfelt?
Leiter: ja.
Man geht mit, Thema durch.

Wird dann irgendwas nicht richtig verwürfelt, oder irgendwem zugeschoben, haut man den GM an und die Geschichte wird geklärt und der RL bekommt eins auf die Nuss.

Spieler: Wird um alles gewürfelt?
Leiter: nein [oder gar keine Antwort]
Man geht nicht mit, Thema ebenso durch.

Wenn in so einem Raid irgendwas daneben geht, steht man einfach nur dumm da und darf sich noch auslachen lassen.

*Daher, lest euch die Regeln durch, verhaltet euch entsprechend, dann kann der GM auch etwas machen als nur seine Makros durch zu klicken.*


----------



## restX3 (1. Oktober 2010)

sowas ist natürlich ziemlich assozial und egoistisch von dem typ

aber erstens war es random raid und zweitens fand kein gespräch vorher statt wie es mit dem loot aussieht von daher...

setz ihn ignore und fertig

mal davon abgesehn ist nur ein spiel, kopf hoch die welt dreht sich weiter :-)


----------



## Felix^^ (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



AHHAHAHAHHAHA^!!!! MADE MY DAY!! XD


----------



## NeverDeadNed (1. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Heute in Obsi 25 3D hat ein Spieler den Drachen geninjat. Daraufhin habe ich einen GM angeschrieben, der mir bestätigte, dass unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen ninjan erlaub ist.
> 
> GM: Hallo [Spieler-Name]! Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Ich bin Game Master [GM-Name]. Hast du Zeit über dein Ticket zu sprechen?
> Spieler: Ja, gerne!
> ...




Hi ich war vorhin auch in diesem besagten raid, wenn er auf dem Server Aegwynn war?! bin mir aber ziehmlich sicher =P
*
UND ich hatte auch ein GM Gespräch.*
Und dieser hat mir genau das gleiche versucht zu erklären wie dir, dass Blizzard nur einschreiten kann wenn eine EXAKTE Aussage über die Lootverteilung gemacht wurde und der Raidlead sich nicht an diese hält. 
Also nachdem mich der GM mehrmals immer wieder auf diese Regelung hingewiesen hatte, und ich ihm immer wieder gesagt habe wie bescheuert diese Regelung ist, denn diese zwingt ehrliche Spieler extra Aufwand zu betreiben um sicher zu stellen damit der Loot fair verteilt wird.

*So dann aber der entscheidende Punkt, der in meinem gespräch anders war als in deinem!*
Ich nutzte diese "bescheuerte" Regel gegen den Ninja aus, und zwar argumentierte ich damit, dass der RL auch keine genau Aussage gemacht hatte über die Lootverteilung, sprich er hatte nicht erwähnt dass er PM benutzen wird bei der Lootverteilung => bei trash war plündern als gruppe aktiv und erst beim Bossfight wurde auf PM gestellt.
D.h. alle anderen Raidmitglieder wussten nichts bezüglich der lootvergabe, also dürfte laut Blizzard Regeln der RL auch nicht einfach PM beim Boss benutzen.

Nachdem ich dies dem GM Mitgeteilt hatte, gab er mir Recht und sagte mir, dass er diesen Fall noch einmal genau durchgehen werde, und die Entsprechenden Maßnahmen unternehmen werden, wenn ich Recht behalte.


----------



## Exicoo (1. Oktober 2010)

Wieso sollte es auch verboten sein?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?


Du verwechselst hier mal irgendwie die Realität mit einem Spiel? Kann das sein? Politiker von Beruf? Weil bei denen geht das auch so... ständig. 



NeverDeadNed schrieb:


> Also nachdem mich der GM mehrmals immer wieder auf diese Regelung hingewiesen hatte, und ich ihm immer wieder gesagt habe wie bescheuert diese Regelung ist, denn diese zwingt ehrliche Spieler extra Aufwand zu betreiben um sicher zu stellen damit der Loot fair verteilt wird.


Da schreibt man sich ein mal als Makro und gut ist. Nicht wirklich viel Aufwand. GM´s unterhalten sich schliesslich auch so mit dir.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Nein! Nur wenn die Regeln im /ra chat bestimmt wurden darf der GM in diesen gucken wer den höchsten Wurf hatte und schwupps der jenige hat dann Post mit was schönem drinnen!



Genau das habe ich ja gesagt.

Meine Frage bezog sich auf den TE. Von ihm wollt ich wissen, was er denkt, was der GM hätte machen sollen.


----------



## Caspar (1. Oktober 2010)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Das Baby ist auch dein Eigentum, der Drache gehört bis zur Lootverteilung niemandem.



ehm nein? 

dein kind ist NICHT dein eigentum o0


----------



## Annovella (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds auch einfach nur abartig lächerlich, das im Chat eine "abmachung" gemacht werden muss. Ninjan, sprich die Beute gegen den Raid an Leute oder sich selbst verteilen ohne würfeln zu lassen o. ä. sollte immer mit einem PERMANENTEN Ban bestraft werden! Es ist einfach nur etisch SOWAS von inkorekt! -.-
Ich selbst war vor zwei Tagen PM in Ak25er, was ist gedropt? Das Mount. Ich allerdings habe es fair verwürfeln lassen und es wurde auch dort keine Abmachung getroffen UND ich weiss, das mir nieamnd ans Leder könnte, wenn ich es einstecken würde. Ethik > Gm-Regeln, meiner Meinung nach. Aber in PC Spielen ist soetwas sowieso unwichtig, leider.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Oktober 2010)

NeverDeadNed schrieb:


> *So dann aber der entscheidende Punkt, der in meinem gespräch anders war als in deinem!*
> Ich nutzte diese "bescheuerte" Regel gegen den Ninja aus, und zwar argumentierte ich damit, dass der RL auch keine genau Aussage gemacht hatte über die Lootverteilung, sprich er hatte nicht erwähnt dass er PM benutzen wird bei der Lootverteilung => bei trash war plündern als gruppe aktiv und erst beim Bossfight wurde auf PM gestellt.
> D.h. alle anderen Raidmitglieder wussten nichts bezüglich der lootvergabe, also dürfte laut Blizzard Regeln der RL auch nicht einfach PM beim Boss benutzen.
> 
> Nachdem ich dies dem GM Mitgeteilt hatte, gab er mir Recht und sagte mir, dass er diesen Fall noch einmal genau durchgehen werde, und die Entsprechenden Maßnahmen unternehmen werden, wenn ich Recht behalte.


Sollte eigentlich nichts passieren ... 
Man hat dem Raidleiter mit dem Besitz der Raidleitung die Möglichkeit gegeben über sämtliche Einstellung zu entscheiden, genauso wie man als Plündermeister das Recht kriegt (sofern keine Absprache besteht) den Loot eigensinnig zu verteilen.
Oder hat zu Beginn einer im Raid sowas wie "Plündern nach Gruppe bleibt bis zum Raidende bestehen?" gefragt und (!) eine Antwort darauf bekommen?



Exicoo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es auch verboten sein?


Dein Avatar macht mich ganz kirre beim lesen.  

MfG

PS: Immer schön positiv denken, du bist weiser geworden, auch wenns nur ein Spiel betrifft. 

Edit @ über mir: Schöne Lebensansicht, von jedem der sie beibehält ... aber geht mal mit offenen Augen auf die Straße, dann seht ihr was Realität ist ... die Leute verhalten sich nicht nur im Spiel so und wenn schon im echten Leben kaum Gemeinschaftssinn besteht, warum dann in einem Game?


----------



## Rudi TD (1. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Rudi, aber mir ist es auch aufgefallen  Gleich in deinem ersten Post hier, Seite eins, Post Nummer drei oder vier, wenn ich nicht irre. Es ging darum, zu fordern, dass die Lootregeln gleich klar gestellt werden zu Beginn des Raids.



Danke dir.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. Oktober 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es auch verboten sein?



Ich bin auch deiner Meinung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



Blizzard Nutzungbedingungen sind eindeutig in diesem Punkt: Sind keine Lootregeln ausgemacht, so kann der Raidleiter einstecken was er will. Selbst Schuld, wenn man einem Raid joint ohne den PM zu fragen wie der Loot verteilt wird.

Meine Meinung dazu: Der Raidlead hat sich wie ein Ar=)(&§=?`% verhalten, ja, aber innerhalb dessen was Blizzard erlaubt. Du kannst dich aufregen, aber nicht das geringste machen.



Edit sagt: Der Löwe fragt die Gazelle auch nicht ob er sie fressen darf oder nicht. In der Natur gibt es kein "Fair"...ein System muss funktionieren, es muss nicht fair sein. Think about it.


----------



## Izara (2. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist so, hättest gefragt wies mitm Drachen abläuft und er hätte eine Antwort gegeben wie FFA, dann hätte er auch was machen können... Ansonsten alles korrekt.


Nö ^^ selbst FFA erlaubt es dem PM, den Loot einzuheimsen. Denn FFA heißt ja nicht, dass jeder was bekommt, sondern dass halt jeder alles haben kann (und wenns alles auf einmal ist, dann ists halt alles auf einmal an einen -.- ). Doof ausgedrückt, aber so ists halt.


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

ich versteh die Regelung mit dem Plündermeister sowieso nicht.

Bei Random-Raids gehört m.e. "plündern als Gruppe", bzw "bedarf vor Gier" rein.

fertig, kein ninja , kein geheule.

Warum ich das mit dem Plündermeister nicht versteh:

Auf der einen seite wird ein Plündermeister ausgemacht, das der loot fair verteilt wird.
Auf der anderen seite werden Regelungen ausgemacht die identisch sind mit denen, die bereits in dem spiel vorhanden sind.


----------



## MasterCrain (2. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> Bei Random-Raids gehört m.e. "plündern als Gruppe", bzw "bedarf vor Gier" rein.
> 
> fertig, kein ninja , kein geheule.




"plündern als Gruppe" = Jeder würfelt auf alles was droppt Bedarf, super
"bedarf vor Gier" = der Retri Pala Würfelt dem Heal pala sein Item weg, super


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> "plündern als Gruppe" = Jeder würfelt auf alles was droppt Bedarf, super
> "bedarf vor Gier" = der Retri Pala Würfelt dem Heal pala sein Item weg, super



und bei Würfel-FFA?


Bei dem Blizzard-system wird wenigstens geschaut 

Platte-> kann auf Plattensachen würfeln, nicht jedoch auf stoff oder Leder (ok, manchmal sind stoffsachen auch für den heil-pala interresant)
Stoffträger-> kann nicht auf Leder oder Platte würfen.
Leder: auch hier nur bedarf auf ledersachen.


Wenn man FFA wirklich "genau-nimmt", dann kann jeder auf !alles! würfeln.
(Free-For-All, jeder darf würfeln)


----------



## MasterCrain (2. Oktober 2010)

Ebend aher gibt es PM. Damit die Verteilung Fair ist. Und sein wir doch mal ehrlich so viele Ninja PMs gibt es nun wieder auch nicht einfach weil sowas schnell bekannt wird.


----------



## knochenhand (2. Oktober 2010)

das härteste was ich mal erlebt habe:
der pm mit die items aus ak und sagt, "so wer das teile jetzt will handelt mich mit 1k gold an!"^^

naja 5 tickest und der acc wurde gebannt^^

das geht schon alles!

mfg


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

naja, aber die meisten leute wollen "FFA".

und sry, als RL würd ich mir den schuh nicht anziehen wollen.

Würfelt einer bei FFA auf ein item, das eigentlich nicht zu seiner klasse gehört und gewinnt -> loot gehört ihn -> Plündermeister muss ihn den Loot geben -> Streit-> Raid bricht auseinander.
(fals er ihn den loot nicht gibt -> ärger mit GM)

bei bedarf vor gier -> Würfelt einer, Bedarf, obwohl es nicht in seine specc passt (wobei, hier ist es fraglich, was ist heil,Tank und DD item, kann hierbei ja auf http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/170196-heil-proccs/ verweisen. ) -> evtl kick des unrechtmässigen - Bedarf -würflers. -> Schuld liegt am System -> weitergehts


----------



## wertzû (2. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> für so etwas gibts für viele server ein privates forum, mit blacklist... diese personen haben dann nur noch spass nach einem transfer zbw namens änderung!^^
> 
> mfg



nein gibt es nicht, jedenfalls kein offizielles, weil namecalling verboten ist!


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



Schlicht und ergreifend... be careful!
Wenn im Handelschannel schon sowas steht wie:

LFM Blah25 noch X und X gesucht.
mit Need-Item.
Whisper werden ignoriert
Nur mit Blaherfolg.
Was dein main down hat interessiert keine Sau.
Gearcheck "Un'goro Krater"

Dann lass die Finger davon.^^

(Achte auf: Selbstverherrlichenden Schreibstil, absurde Gearscore Wünsche, Seltsam anmutendes wie "locked hier, und locked für meine Oma da", exotische Archivement wünsche).

Außerdem, wenn du von solchen Dropps weißt, Frag dazu nach.
Wenn der Raidleader dann sowas schreibt wie, need 4 all.
Gut, mach nen Screen, den gibst du dann den GM zusammen mit dem Screen wo du besser würfelst, und ers einfach einsackt.


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...



Need 4 all ist zu wischiwaschi (leider, aber auch das kann man noch unterscheidlich auslegen) und einen Screenshot dürfen GMs nicht als Beweismittel annehmen, nur der Chatlog zählt als Beweis. Darum muss es ja auch explizit im Chat angesagt werden. Und damit der PM nicht dem einen das eine und dem anderen was anderes verspricht muss es in einem öffentlichen Chat stehen (hiezu zählt auch der Raidchannel aber auch der Handelschannel und auch der /1er)

Am besten: "Sämtlicher Loot wird verwürfelt (1-100) wobei der höchste Wurf gewinnt. Jeder darf nur 1 mal pro Item würfeln, wer ein Item bekommen hat, bekommt so lange nichts mehr, bis jeder etwas bekommen hat oder keiner den Loot haben will. Jeder würfelt auf das Equip für seine Aufgabe im Raid (Tank auf Tankitems, Heiler auf Heal etc.), wer second need hat, darf nur dann würfeln wenn kein anderer First need hat. Nicht benötigte Gegenstände werden sofort entzaubert, die daraus entstehenden Mats ebenfalls an den mit dem höchsten Wurf vergeben, hier dürfen auch die würfeln die bereits ein Item bekommen haben jedoch ebenfalls nur 1x und wer Mats bekommen hat bekommt beim nächsten Mal das Würfelrecht aberkannt."

So genau wie möglich obwohl es sicher noch genauer geht


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (2. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Immer diese Vergleiche....
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, die sind bekannt. Außderdem, wem sollte der GM denn den Drachen zukommen lassen? Jeden einzelnen Ansprechen, ihn bitten zu würfeln oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?



Abziehen damit er den nicht mehr hat, würde schon reichen.


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Abziehen damit er den nicht mehr hat, würde schon reichen.



Die Option PM wählt man nun mal genau deshalb, dasmit der der den Plündermeister macht bestimmt, was mit dem Loot passiert. Genau das ist vom System so gewollt. Darum greift Blizzard auch nur ein, wenn der Plündermeister ein vorher gegebenes Versprechen bricht bzw. Leute in seinen Raid "lockt" mit Versprechungen die er dann aus Gier bricht, die Mitglieder also unter einem falschen Vorwand in den Raid einlädt. Erst dann ist es "Betrug, vorher ganeu das was die Funktion bezwecken soll.


----------



## Barkyo (2. Oktober 2010)

mir is scho haargenau das selbe passiert
is echt mies


----------



## Vadesh (2. Oktober 2010)

Klar ist das mies und absolut unangebracht, aber es ist bekannt, dass ein Gamemaster nur eingreifen kann, wenn der PM die Plünderregeln vorab im Chat postet. 
Wenn ihr das vom PM verlangt und er es ist nicht tut => Raid verlassen
Sollte er es doch tun: Wunderbar (ggf. einen Screenshot machen)

Wenn ihr nicht darauf besteht: Pech gehabt


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Klar ist das mies und absolut unangebracht, aber es ist bekannt, dass ein Gamemaster nur eingreifen kann, wenn der PM die Plünderregeln vorab im Chat postet.
> Wenn ihr das vom PM verlangt und er es ist nicht tut => Raid verlassen
> Sollte er es doch tun: Wunderbar (ggf. einen Screenshot machen)
> 
> Wenn ihr nicht darauf besteht: Pech gehabt



Blizzard hat ihren eigenen Textlog und braucht daher keine Screenshots als Beweis.


----------



## tomtom79 (2. Oktober 2010)

hier die aktuellen bestimmungen von wow gegen ninjalooten

Bitte beachtet, dass diese Richtlinie nicht rückwirkend gilt. Wir werden keine Fälle prüfen, die sich vor dem 29.04.2010 ereignet haben. 

Schon wenige Momente nach dem allerersten Login begegnen unsere Spieler einem der charakteristischsten Merkmale von World of Warcraft: dem Plündern. Ob man allein spielt oder in der Gruppe unterwegs ist: der Akt des Plünderns ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Charakterentwicklung. Je mehr man spielt, desto epischer wird die Beute – und umso komplizierter kann sich deren Verteilung gestalten. 

Über die letzten paar Monate hinweg habt ihr uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das sogenannte “Ninja Looting“ eine eurer aktuellen Hauptsorgen ist. Wir haben reagiert und unsere Betrugsbestimmungen erweitert, um gegen Schwindeleien vorzugehen. Unser Ziel ist außerdem, jegliche Verwirrung darüber, wo wir helfen können und wo nicht, aus der Welt zu schaffen, und euch den Support zu geben, nach dem ihr gefragt habt. 

Bitte nehmt euch einen Moment Zeit, die neuen und verbesserten Artikel auf unserer Support-Webseite durchzulesen. Diese Artikel werden das Problem “Ninja Looting“ und die überarbeiteten Betrugsbestimmungen im Detail erklären: 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Plündereinstellungen?
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=17226 

Wie steht Blizzard Entertainment zu “Ninja Looting“ in World of Warcraft?
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=43816 

Ich wurde von einem anderen Spieler betrogen! Was kann ich tun?
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=17807 

Änderungen am Plündersystem
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=43092

Wir bitten euch darum, eure Freunde und Mitspieler auf diese Links aufmerksam zu machen. Solltet ihr irgendwelche Fragen oder Bedenken bezüglich der Plünderregeln, dem Dungeonfinder oder themenverwandten Bestimmungen haben, zögert nicht, diesbezüglich einen neuen Beitrag in diesem Forum zu verfassen. 

Falls ihr noch etwas mehr über dieses Thema erfahren wollt oder Feedback dazu habt, empfehlen wir euch einen Blick in unseren Beitrag Regel im Rampenlicht – "Ninja Looting" zu werfen: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13516706066


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (2. Oktober 2010)

deswegen bin ich ninja^^


----------



## Sarge Judas (2. Oktober 2010)

naja freunde macht man sich damit nicht


----------



## lord just (2. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



das ist ein schlechter und auch falscher vergleich. es wäre eher so  als wenn du den nachbar aufs baby aufpassen lässt und der dem dann süßigkeiten zu essen gibt oder es zu spät ins bett bringt usw.


in random raids mit plündermeister muss man zwangsläufig vorher abklären wie das mit dem loot abläuft, wenn man was vom loot abhaben will. der plündermeister entscheidet eben was mit dem loot passiert und kann dann auch ganz rechtmäßig den ganzen loot in die eigene tasche packen. könnte man vielleicht mit nem vertrag vergleichen. wenn man nicht vorher nein sagt, dann wird das schweigen als ja gewertet und der vertrag ist gültig. das selbe gilt für den plündermeister. wenn man nicht vorher sagt das man was vom loot abhaben will, dann wertet der das vielleicht ersteinmal so, dass niemand was vom loot abhaben will.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, und die Regelung ist auch gut so... Wer eben keine Lootregeln am Anfang fest legt, hat Pech gehabt. Bei solchen Raids würde ich auch nicht mitgehen, falls ich ein Item gut gebrauchen könnte. 
Finde nicht, dass sich da ein GM unbedingt einmischen sollte.


----------



## oOSpeX (2. Oktober 2010)

Alles korrekt. Es is ein Rollenspiel, Ninjan gehört dazu...Auch in einem echten Fantasy universum könnte ein Hauptmann sich von der Beute nehmen was er will. Ich find das gut so. Die Regelung das Blizzard den "ninja" enteignet, wenn im vorhinein eine andere abmachung getroffen wurde, ist ja eh schon ein übermäßig nettes entgegenkommen der blauen Jungs. Wenn jemand so was ninjat wird er ja sowieso im Handelschat verschrien und angeprangert, einfach solche Leute gleich auf ignore und passt. 
Ich kenn auch leute die sich twinks gemacht haben, deren Namen so ähnlich klangen wie die Leads von top gilden am server, dann ließen sie sich von nem Offizier von der gilde unter dem Vorwand das sie ein Twink des Leads sind einladen, zum offizier machen und Zack, war die Gildenbank leer...Deswegen,denkt nach bei so was. Fragt nach Loot verteilung und ladet nur vermeindliche "Twinks" ein wenn auch wirklich vorher der Lead mit seinem Main on war und gesagt hat er loggt jetzt auch nen twink und das man den bitte einladen soll...allerdings gehört dieses Problem ja eh bald der Vergangenheit an da man ab Cata einen Authenticator braucht um eine Gilde zu erstellen sowie dem Offiziersrang einer Gilde zu bekleiden.

Don't blame the player, blame the game!


----------



## Bröselmonster (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist vollkommen logisch das es so von statten geht.
Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber was soll Blizz machen
Wenn vorher nix geklärt ist, wurden auch keine Regeln gebrochen
Entweder sie schreiben Spielern vor wie sie zu spielen haben und kassieren ordentlich Kritik
oder sie lasser Spielern die freie Wahl und es werden die möglicherweise Bestraft die 0 Eigeninitiative zeigen.
Ich versteh sie das sie sich nicht selbst in die Schusslinie stellen wollen
Zudem könnte es auch zu Komplikationen in Raids kommen, wenn es eine feste Vorgabe gäbe,
da bei internen Streitigkeiten ein Regelwerk missbraucht werden könnt.
Deswegen lassen sie allen die freie Wahl und die freie Mglichkeit Abmachungen zu treffen und Überwacht diese sehr gut.

Kurz und gut: Blizz ist für die Dummheit vieler Spieler nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## xxardon (3. Oktober 2010)

viele sagen sich : * es ist ein spiel* ... na und?... trozdem kann das ziemlich ärgerlich sein... einfach makros für lo.Otregeln machen und gut ist =D


----------



## Katerli (3. Oktober 2010)

Habe oft passiert, naund ist nur ein spiel, da kann man doch immer wieder hin, Schlachtzug geht nicht weg


----------



## Amraam (3. Oktober 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Alles korrekt. Es is ein Rollenspiel, Ninjan gehört dazu...Auch in einem echten Fantasy universum könnte ein Hauptmann sich von der Beute nehmen was er will. Ich find das gut so. Die Regelung das Blizzard den "ninja" enteignet, wenn im vorhinein eine andere abmachung getroffen wurde, ist ja eh schon ein übermäßig nettes entgegenkommen der blauen Jungs. Wenn jemand so was ninjat wird er ja sowieso im Handelschat verschrien und angeprangert, einfach solche Leute gleich auf ignore und passt.
> Ich kenn auch leute die sich twinks gemacht haben, deren Namen so ähnlich klangen wie die Leads von top gilden am server, dann ließen sie sich von nem Offizier von der gilde unter dem Vorwand das sie ein Twink des Leads sind einladen, zum offizier machen und Zack, war die Gildenbank leer...Deswegen,denkt nach bei so was. Fragt nach Loot verteilung und ladet nur vermeindliche "Twinks" ein wenn auch wirklich vorher der Lead mit seinem Main on war und gesagt hat er loggt jetzt auch nen twink und das man den bitte einladen soll...allerdings gehört dieses Problem ja eh bald der Vergangenheit an da man ab Cata einen Authenticator braucht um eine Gilde zu erstellen sowie dem Offiziersrang einer Gilde zu bekleiden.
> 
> Don't blame the player, blame the game!



-.-

d.h. man muss für das erstellen einer gilde, oder offi-rang zahlen

toll nochmehr is game.


----------



## Elishebat (3. Oktober 2010)

Es zwingt dich ja niemand, Offi zu sein oder eine eigene Gilde zu leiten. Und auch wenn es OT ist... was WOW tatsächlich nicht braucht dann sind es mehr Gilden. 

Und ich kann auch verstehen, dass es ärgerlich ist, ein Item nicht zu bekommen, das man gerne gehabt hätte. Aber es ist ein Spiel und daher sollte man einen Pixelhaufen, den man nicht hat, einfach nicht so ernst nehmen.

LG
Eli


----------



## Silitria (3. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Öhm.....wo ist dein Sinn für Realität? WoW ist ein Spiel, dort gibt es andere....
....um es mal so zusagen Gesetze! Ist zwar richtig im REALLIFE ist Diebstahl verboten.....aber es wurde vor einiger Zeit bekanntgegeben, dass wenn keine Lootregeln abgemacht wurden, dass der Raidleiter bzw. Plündermeister berechtigt ist, sich alles einzustecken.....ob es nett ist oder nicht sei dahin gestellt!


----------



## Amraam (3. Oktober 2010)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich ja niemand, Offi zu sein oder eine eigene Gilde zu leiten. Und auch wenn es OT ist... was WOW tatsächlich nicht braucht dann sind es mehr Gilden.
> 
> Und ich kann auch verstehen, dass es ärgerlich ist, ein Item nicht zu bekommen, das man gerne gehabt hätte. Aber es ist ein Spiel und daher sollte man einen Pixelhaufen, den man nicht hat, einfach nicht so ernst nehmen.
> 
> ...



es zwingt mich ja auch keiner bei einem F2P spiel den Itemschop zu nutzen ... nöö....


In einem P2P game zahle ich meinen monatlichen Obulus und damit hat sichs.

Sollte das mit dem "Zahle Geld, damit du Lead haben darfst" wirklich so online kommen, naja Acc ist momentan eh eingefroren, wird dehmnach auch nicht wieder aufgetaut werden.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. Oktober 2010)

Oder man geht mit Gilde und macht das per DKP 

Scheiß Pixelgeier Ich fass es nicht das es Menschen gibt die sich wegen Lila Pixeln so aufregen oder so Egoistisch werden ...


----------



## oOSpeX (4. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> d.h. man muss für das erstellen einer gilde, oder offi-rang zahlen
> 
> toll nochmehr is game.



6€ für einen authenticator und 50 cent wenn du ihn dir fürs handy holst, für iphone is er glaub ich sowieso gratis...und hier geht es Blizz nicht ums Geld sondern darum Accountdiebstähle so gut es geht aus der Welt zu schaffen...Leute die sich noch keinen Authenticator besorgt haben versteh ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Leute die sich noch keinen Authenticator besorgt haben versteh ich sowieso nicht.



Ich versteh dagegen Leute nicht die sich nen Authenticator kaufen und denken damit sei alles gut.
Wenn ich mir was einfangen sollte, dann wäre der Wow-Account wirklich meine letzte Sorge 

Zu der Ninja-Looter Sache nochmal:
Es ist halt ein Effekt der extremen Anonymität in Wow. Wer komplett Random geht, der erhöht auch sein Risiko.
Als ich noch geraided habe, hat meine Gilde eigentlich jedes Mal noch Leute gesucht. Wenn man sich an solche Sachen dranhängt hat man z.B. eine wesentlich bessere Chance nicht verarscht zu werden.


----------



## Braamséry (4. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Du siehst das Ganze nur falschrum.

Du gehst davon aus, dass man etwas nimmt, was jemandem gehört.

Ich stelle mal ein Beispiel auf, dass eher auf das Leben passt:

Du fährst mit Freunden irgendwo hin. Meinetwegen Saufen.
Jetzt sagt ihr: Du (nennen wir ihn mal XY^^) bestimmst was mit dem passiert was wir uns zu trinken holen. - In WoW nennt man es Plündermeister. Da gilt ja das Gleiche wie in meinem Beispiel.

Jetzt sagt der als ihr euch irgendwas gemeinschaftlich kauft: Ihr bekommt garnichts ab.
Klar, das ist mega assig. Aber wenn man ihm die Vollmacht lässt, darf man sich da nicht wundern.


Allerdings hab ich die Frage wie dämlich man eig sein kann und jmd bei OBSI nen PM machen zu lassen.
Da dropped nichts verwertbares außer dem drachen. Verkaufen, geht net. Verschenken, nur innerhalb des Raids. 2ma holen ist also sinnlos. 
Da ist würfeln schlauer.


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Immer diese Vergleiche....
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, die sind bekannt. Außderdem, wem sollte der GM denn den Drachen zukommen lassen? Jeden einzelnen Ansprechen, ihn bitten zu würfeln oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?



/sign

Wundere mich immer wieder über diese Threads....weil ich noch nie einen konstruktiven Vorschlag gelesen habe, was denn ein GM da SINNVOLLES machen könnte oder sollte.


----------



## Rolandos (4. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Heute in Obsi 25 3D hat ein Spieler den Drachen geninjat. Daraufhin habe ich einen GM angeschrieben, der mir bestätigte, dass unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen ninjan erlaub ist.
> 
> GM: Hallo [Spieler-Name]! Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Ich bin Game Master [GM-Name]. Hast du Zeit über dein Ticket zu sprechen?
> Spieler: Ja, gerne!
> ...




Wo ist das Problem? Er hat sich den Drachen eingesteckt na und? Schließlich hat er die nervige Aufgabe übernommen einen Raid zu leiten, und dafür ebend den Drachen als Endschädigung genommen. Beim nächsten mal bekommst du den Drachen. 





MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?




Was ist das für eine Schwachsinn? Was hat ein dummes, blödes, bescheuertes Spiel mit einem Baby zu tun? Leute die Reallive mit einem Spiel wie WOW vergleichen, sollten sich einmal untersuchen lassen. 




Walton20 schrieb:


> Solche Spieler sollte man ans Kreuz nageln..sry!



Spieler die sich über so etwas aufregen, sollten gebannt werden, weil sie in erster Linie selbst Schuld sind. 
Erstens brauchen sie kein WOW spielen, wenn sie es doch tun, müssen sie mit so etwas rechnen.
Zweitens wenn sie keine Absprachen über den Chat machen, kann man denen nicht helfen.
Drittens, wenn sie so Geil auf ein Teil sind, können sie selbst einen Raid aufmachen und selbst Ninjaen. Aber vorsicht, Absprachen im Chat sind dann verboten. Die die es fordern werden gekickt.
Dann Server transen oder Namen ändern und es ist wieder alles in Butter.


----------



## KickX (4. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also diese Blizz Politik.
> 
> Also Wenn in Urlaub fahre und den nachbar aufs Baby aufpasst, und ich ihm NICH sage, das er mein Baby nicht klauen soll, und er das Baby dann doch einfach mitnimmt und nach Texas
> flüchtet ist das doch dann auch ne straftat oder?



Alter schwede,manche haben hier vergleiche das geht ja mal garnich.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> d.h. man muss für das erstellen einer gilde, oder offi-rang zahlen
> 
> toll nochmehr is game.



was der vonj dir zitierte Vorposter sagt ist einfach nicht richtig. RICHTIG ist, dass Gildenmeister die Option bekommen, bei den Einstellungen zur Gildenbank nur denen Zugang zu gewähren, die auch einen Autheticator haben. Aber Blizzard zwingt niemanden sich das Ding zu besogren nur damit er eine Gilde erstellen kann, noch zwingt Blizzard den Gildenmeister nur die zu Offizieren zu machen die das Ding besitzen. Es ist eine Option aber kein Zwang


----------



## Melian (4. Oktober 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> 6€ für einen authenticator und 50 cent wenn du ihn dir fürs handy holst, für iphone is er glaub ich sowieso gratis...und hier geht es Blizz nicht ums Geld sondern darum Accountdiebstähle so gut es geht aus der Welt zu schaffen...Leute die sich noch keinen Authenticator besorgt haben versteh ich sowieso nicht.




Wie gut, dass man den Authenticator auch im Laden kaufen kann. Oder per Bankeinzug bezahlen kann. Dass man keine Kreditkarte dafür haben muss, die man als Minderjähriger oder als junger Erwachsener ja so gut bekommt.

Oh whait..


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Melian schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass man den Authenticator auch im Laden kaufen kann. Oder per Bankeinzug bezahlen kann. Dass man keine Kreditkarte dafür haben muss, die man als Minderjähriger oder als junger Erwachsener ja so gut bekommt.
> 
> Oh whait..



Virtuelle Kreditkarten (also Prepaid) gibt es ja noch nicht(für junge Erwachsene), die man nur einmal aufladen muss

...oh wait.... 

und nochmal...Authenticator ist kein Zwang, wird auch mit Cata kein Zwang, der/die Einzige der/die dich dazu zwingen könnte, einen zu besitzen, weil du sonst nix aus der Bank kriegst ist dein/e Gildenmeister/in


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Oktober 2010)

Pech gehabt, das Verhalten vom GM war völlig korrekt.
Wenn keine Lootregeln ausgemacht wurden sondern FFA, dann kann der PM sich Items natürlich auch selbst einstecken.
Einen guten Ruf bekommt er sicher mit der Aktion nicht auf dem Server, allerdings sind solche Namen
auch Schall & Rauch, wenn er nicht schon vorher einen gewissen Ruf hatte.
3 Wochen später kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Oktober 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Alles korrekt. Es is ein Rollenspiel, Ninjan gehört dazu...Auch in einem echten Fantasy universum könnte ein Hauptmann sich von der Beute nehmen was er will. Ich find das gut so.
> ...
> Don't blame the player, blame the game!



Nur leider haben solche Ninja-PMs selten den Charakter eines "Hauptmanns", sondern eher den eines "zwielichtigen Trolls", welcher versucht jemanden unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen zu etwas zu bewegen, das allein seinem Nutzen dient, um mal im Fantasy Universum zu bleiben...  
Das sind meistens Leute, die die Raidleitung dann noch anderen überlassen (womöglich noch mit gelocktem Loot als gegenleistung), und selbst nicht mal die Leistung bringen, die für die Aufgabe angebracht wäre (im Falle eines Obsi3d Speedkills z.B. nicht das bisschen Movement oder den nötigen Schaden bringen). Ich bin nur froh, daß mir sowas noch nich allzu oft untergekommen ist. Das dreisteste war bis jetzt einer, der sich in AQ40 einfach so die rote Drohne eingesteckt hatte, obwohl zuvor sämtliches Loot - sogar Skarabäen, Relikte und der ganze Müll - verwürfelt wurde. Hab in dem Fall auch nix unternommen, außer den Raid direkt zu verlassen, da eben nichts zum Loot vorher gesagt wurde.


----------



## Lysozyma (4. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch da kannst nicht sicher sein, ob nicht die Gier dann im Ernstfall über das Gildenverhältnis siegt





In Deiner Gilde möchte ich nicht sein.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> In Deiner Gilde möchte ich nicht sein.



Och in meiner Gilde ist das ganz ok, da würde das wohl nicht passieren...allerdings kann man nicht immer für jeden die Hand ins Feuer legen, die Gier der Menschen ist unberechenbar


----------



## Aurelîas (4. Oktober 2010)

Regeln die den Gm´s genau genug sind.

1.) ALLES wird verwürfelt, der höchste Wurf gewinnt.
2.) Es gilt First und Second need.
3.) Styleneed ist nur zulässig wenn keiner den besagten Loot will (es gilt da ebenso Punkt 1.) 
4.) Bei Stylneed zählt ebenso First und Second need. 
5.) Entzaubert wird nur wenn kein Stylneed besteht.
6.) VZ mats werden am ENDE des Rais verwürfelt. (es gilt da ebenso Punkt 1.) 

Das selbe Thema


----------



## Yosef (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Drache ist sowieso scheiße, also weine nicht.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Der Drache ist sowieso scheiße, also weine nicht.



konstruktiver Beitrag ist sehr konstruktiv *lol*

BTT:
Umso genauer umso besser und am besten nichts was man unterschiedlich auslegen kann (nicht so wie Gesetzestexte xD)


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

"Wie ist das mit den Drachen, wird der verwürfelt?" dieser eine Satz vor dem Raid und man hätte sich den Thread hier sparen können.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (4. Oktober 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Regeln die den Gm´s genau genug sind.
> 
> 1.) ALLES wird verwürfelt, der höchste Wurf gewinnt.
> 2.) Es gilt First und Second need.
> ...



Deiner meinung.


----------



## Aurelîas (4. Oktober 2010)

Das einmal im Raidposten von allen ein ok oder so einfordern und gut ist. Damit spart man sich erstens viel stress und zweitens solche threads.


----------



## Ångela (4. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Immer diese Vergleiche....
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, die sind bekannt. Außderdem, wem sollte der GM denn den Drachen zukommen lassen? Jeden einzelnen Ansprechen, ihn bitten zu würfeln oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?



Reicht schon wenn er das Ding dem A***h wieder weg nimmt, genauso wie das sonst auch gehandthabt wird.

Was dir nicht zusteht, das wird dir weggenommen, egal ob Medaillien bei Olypmia, wenn man dich des Dopings überführt, oder was auch immer und diese "Regel" ist schlichtweg fürn Arsch, denn wenn man jetzt schon bei einem SPIEL auf jede winzige Kleinigkeit achten muss, dann ist es kein Spiel und damit auch kein Spaß mehr.

Genau daran denken Leute wie du und die bei Blizzard immer nicht, es geht nicht darum selbst unbedingt alles zu bekommen, dafür wird eben gewürfelt, aber das sich immer wieder irgendwelche Vollidioten und von sozialer Inkompetenz nur so strotzende W**h**r auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit amüsieren, das ist fürn Arsch.

Dinge sind immer so lange "nicht so schlimm" oder gar "lustig", wie man selbst nicht davon betroffen ist, nur leider fehlt der Masse dieses Bewusstsein.

Muss man sich jetzt noch ein extra Addon bauen, das einem beim Betreten eines Raids direkt warnt "Achtung, Ninja XY ist mit von der Partie" ?
Leider schützt es einen nicht, wenn man solche Leute auf der Ignoreliste hat, denn das verhindert nur die "Kommunikation" mit diesen Amöben, aber mehr leider nicht.

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand motiviert genggu solch ein Addon zu schreiben, muss nichts Großes sein, einfach eine Liste, auf der man einen Vermerk zu den enthaltenen Namen ablegen kann, quasi den Grund dafür, warum er oder sie auf dieser Liste gelandet ist.

Ignore More kann das jedenfalls leider nicht, auch wenn man damit solche Leute wenigstens nur einmal auf die Ignoreliste setzen muss.


----------



## Piggy D. (4. Oktober 2010)

nix neues, gab vor wochen schon nen bluepost in dem haargenau erklaert wurde, wann sie eingreifen und wann nicht.


----------



## Shendria (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, wer es nach nem halben Jahr noch immer nicht schafft, in nem Random-Raid nach EINDEUTIGEN Lootregeln zu verlangen, der ist selber Schuld.

Jede Woche wird ein neuer Thread hier im Forum geöffnet wegen Ninjan, du liest täglich von 3 solchen Ninjan bei den Blueposts... Irgendwann sollte es doch wirklich der Letzte auch begriffen haben...
Ist es wirklich so schwierig das man vor dem ersten Pull mal schnell fragt "Wie wäre es mit einer eindeutigen Lootregel Abklärung bevor wir hier rumalbern?". 
Wenn dann nicht etwas in Richtung "Jedes Item wird verwürfelt, höchster Wurf gewinnt, First vor Second usw. " kommt, dann geht man aus dem Raid. 

Irgendwie kommt es mir echt so vor, das der Großteil der WoW-Spieler wirklich zu doof dazu ist, etwas selbst zu machen.... das Einzige das se gut können ist rumheulen....


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> ...



ES STEHT IHM ZU (rein vom der Logik des Systems her)...immerhin ist er der Plündermeister und das System ist extra dafür da und so designed, dass eben dieser bestimmen darf und soll, was mit dem Loot passiert. Hat er nichts anderes versprochen hat er sich demzufolge auch nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen, auch wenn es nicht fair ist und raltiv unsozial...aber das Leben an sich ist auch nicht fair


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

einfach nicht weiter drüber ärgern und ende...

fühlst du dich besser wenn wir dir sagen dass das scheiße ist?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Oktober 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> ...
> ..., aber das sich immer wieder irgendwelche Vollidioten und von sozialer Inkompetenz nur so strotzende W**h**r auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit amüsieren, das ist fürn Arsch.


/sign


Ångela schrieb:


> ...
> Muss man sich jetzt noch ein extra Addon bauen, das einem beim Betreten eines Raids direkt warnt "Achtung, Ninja XY ist mit von der Partie" ?
> Leider schützt es einen nicht, wenn man solche Leute auf der Ignoreliste hat, denn das verhindert nur die "Kommunikation" mit diesen Amöben, aber mehr leider nicht.
> ...


Dafür braucht's kein Addon, ein Blatt Papier und ein Stift reicht dazu vollkommen.  Auch wenn der Gedanke, daß jemand beim Betreten eines Raids erstmal seine Rote Liste zückt etwas... seltsam anmutet. Abgesehen davon hilft es dir auch nich weiter, wenn derjenige mit nem anderen Char dabei ist.
Außerdem kann man auch bei geklärten Lootregeln immernoch über den Tisch gezogen werden - z.B. wenn mehrere sich abgesprochen haben, daß alle Need würfeln, obwohl sie den Drachen schon haben oder ihn vllt. gar nich wollen, um ihn dann einem bestimmten Spieler zukommen zu lassen, sollte derjenige ihn nich eh gewinnen. Das scheint zwar einerseits sehr sozial zu sein, andererseits versaut es allen anderen, die von dieser Vetternwirtschaft nich profitieren, enorm was die Chancengleichheit betrifft. Da besteht auch noch Handlungsbedarf, imho.


----------



## Fipsin (4. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist ein Spiel...



Und Ninjas sind Spielverderber....


----------



## Gewatan (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder zum lachen wie sich einige anstellen,

1tens : Ich komme in einem RND AK OBSI was auch immer Raid. (viele machen den mund nicht auf weil sie dann angst haben gekickt zu werden^^)
Das erste was ich sage sobald der Raid voll ist bzw schreibe " Bitte Lootverteilung + Bonus Verteilung Mount ausmachen " Ich persönliche nenne es Skillloot 
(sprich wer mit tank dd oder Heal drinne ist kriegt auch nur das als First fertig aus Thema geklärt.

" Bitte Lootverteilung + Bonus Verteilung Mount ausmachen "<<<<<Dieser eine Satz erspart euch zum einen MIMIMIMIMI oder es passiert das wie es im wahren leben auch passiert.
Wer nicht fragt bekommt auch nix.

Ergo? Schreibt der RL nicht wie die Loots verteilt werden, schreibe ich direkt rein "AHA der möchte alles behalten " 

2tens (Und jetzt kommt dat lustigste )  60 -70% werden leaven weil EINER den mum hat den Mund auf zu machen und sein Raid geht in die hose:-)

Anstatt ständig rum zu heulen sollten einige mal anfangen sich abzunabeln vom Kollektiven einheitsgerede und einfach mal Handeln dann passieren solche sachen auch nicht.

Wer das jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen hat das GM´s nur schriftliche Nachweise verfolgen können (Schlachtzug Channel) der soll auch net Jammern, es gibt halt Regeln 
und einige haben halt kein Game Play und nutzen Legale Lücken aus um sich ihr zeug zu ergattern.

Man kann nicht immer Blizz+Gm´s den Vorwurf machen wenn man selber nicht mal in der Lage ist zu Handeln.


----------



## Mondenkynd (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe schon mehrmals sowas erlebt, von daher Frage ich bzw. auch viele andere immer ob der Loot FFA ist oder ob irgendwas locked ist. Ein guter Raidlead sagt das nicht nur im TS, sondern sagt auch, ich schreibe es gerne auch jetzt noch in den Chat damit jeder weiss was Sache ist. Somit sind alle auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Duselette (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir dafür einfach ein Macro geschrieben, wenn ich RL oder PM bin.

Sinngemäß steht da folgendes drinne:
>Lootregeln:
>Firstneed /rnd 100, Secondneed /rnd 10. First ist das, als was ihr hier mit seid!
>BOE Items werden auf First verwürfelt und direkt angelegt, wenn keiner es braucht, wirds per /rnd 25 verwürfelt
>Tokens zählen als Firstneed, Mounts ebenso

Das wird einfach am Anfang gepostet und gut ist. 

wer in einem Random-Raid unterwegs ist und sicher gehen will, verlangt einfach nach den Lootregeln. Werden keine genannt bzw. passen die euch nicht, ghet einfach wieder raus. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als ein paar Stunden vergeudet zu haebn und dann beim Loot verarscht zu werden.


----------



## Thuzur (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie kommen hier eigentlich einige auf die Idee, dass allgemein bekannt ist, dass solche Aktionen "legal" sind!?
Ich habe besseres zu tun, als ständig sämtliche Foren zu durchwühlen, um auf solche Dinge zu stoßen. Auch auf diesen Thread bin ich durch reinen Zufall aufmerksam geworden.
Insofern bin ich dankbar, dass ich so auf die problematik aufmerksam gemacht wurde.

Anderseits würde ich bei einem Obsi-3D-Run ohnehin vorher fragen wie es sich mit dem Drachen verhält. Schließlich macht man den Kram in erster Linie deshalb, oder!?

Egal, in erster Linie stimmt die Aussage die hier schon einige getroffen haben: Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel!
Und wenn ich auf solche "Komiker" treffe, dann stelle ich sie bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit an den Pranger.


----------



## Ternaa_23 (4. Oktober 2010)

Fett,da hat jemand blöde gesucht und gefunden ,kann den Typ nur gratulieren :-)
Ohne Absprache obsi gehen und dann rumheulen,selber schuld,kein Mitleid mit soviel Blödheit


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Ternaa_23 schrieb:


> Fett,da hat jemand blöde gesucht und gefunden ,kann den Typ nur gratulieren :-)
> Ohne Absprache obsi gehen und dann rumheulen,selber schuld,kein Mitleid mit soviel Blödheit



Für diesen Flame hast du jetzt extra einen Account hier erstellt? Muss dich ja gewaltig wurmen xD


----------



## Ternaa_23 (4. Oktober 2010)

Jupp,hatte vile Zeit und LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANgeweile habe mir account erstellt um mal witzig zu sein :-)


----------



## Ternaa_23 (4. Oktober 2010)

Na was meint ihr wie ich meine Rüstung zusammen bekommen habe,es gibt genug Leute die sich Random anmelden und nix fragen weder nach Loot oder sonstiges,und wenn sie dann übern tisch gezogen wurden heulen sie bei buffed rum


----------



## Takius (4. Oktober 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dafür einfach ein Macro geschrieben, wenn ich RL oder PM bin.
> 
> Sinngemäß steht da folgendes drinne:
> >Lootregeln:
> ...



Wird so von den Gamemastern nicht anerkannt, muss auf Deutsch und ohne Abkürzungen verfasst sein.


----------



## Ångela (5. Oktober 2010)

Ternaa_23 schrieb:


> Jupp,hatte vile Zeit und LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANgeweile habe mir account erstellt um mal witzig zu sein :-)



Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen lustig und lächerlich, aber Amöben kapieren so etwas eben nicht, naja, mit 13 ist das vielleicht auch noch normal.


----------



## Bighorn (5. Oktober 2010)

Swordfish999 schrieb:


> Heute in Obsi 25 3D hat ein Spieler den Drachen geninjat. Daraufhin habe ich einen GM angeschrieben, der mir bestätigte, dass unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen ninjan erlaub ist.
> 
> GM: Hallo [Spieler-Name]! Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Ich bin Game Master [GM-Name]. Hast du Zeit über dein Ticket zu sprechen?
> Spieler: Ja, gerne!
> ...




Irgendwie hab ich hier im Forum schon mal was in der Richtung gelesen, nur von anderer Seite 
Paralellen zu diesem geschlossenen Fred lassen sich nicht von der Hand weisen.

Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Zizzle (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, nehmen wir an, ich gehe sartharion 3d, drache droppt, und es waren eindeutige lootregeln festgelegt. Plündermeister lässt trotzdem net würfeln, "steckt den drachen ein" (mal eben in die tasche gestopft^^) und leavt danach gleich den raid, ohne das irgendjemand würfeln konnte. 

Lässt der GM dann jeden nochmal würfeln oder kriegt der PM nur das Mount abgezwackt? Oder wird das irgendwie anders gelöst?

Greetz


----------



## Varitu (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das es Asozial und Unfair ist den Loot (in diesem Fall der Drache) einfach selbst einzustecken ist ja mal klar.
Andererseits sollte aber jeder darauf bestehen von dem RL die Lootregeln einzufordern, bevor es losgeht.

Von daher konnte der Rl machen was er wollte, ohne das es dagegen eine handhabe gibt. Ihr 24! Anderern hättet ja fragen können.

Wenn ich selbst RL und PM bin poste ich die Stadnart Lootregeln immer bevor es losgeht, spart später zusätzliche Probleme.


gruß varitu


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, nehmen wir an, ich gehe sartharion 3d, drache droppt, und es waren eindeutige lootregeln festgelegt. Plündermeister lässt trotzdem net würfeln, "steckt den drachen ein" (mal eben in die tasche gestopft^^) und leavt danach gleich den raid, ohne das irgendjemand würfeln konnte.
> 
> Lässt der GM dann jeden nochmal würfeln oder kriegt der PM nur das Mount abgezwackt? Oder wird das irgendwie anders gelöst?
> 
> Greetz



Der PM verliert das Mount, allerdings verteilt der GM das Mount nicht neu (da eine Umverteilung häufig/meist nur für böses Blut im Rest vom Raid sorgen würde, da ja manche meinen neu würfeln wäre fair andere, dass ja bereits gewürfelt wurde etc.)...


----------

